# Common green tree snake



## Blue1V (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all. I am new to green tree snakes. How difficult are they to keep? 

Any advice for a newbie is good advice. 
Thanks


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 2, 2015)

It's not that they are difficult to keep, they are just very different to pythons, elapids and even other colubrids.

I've kept and bred them in the past and found them easy to keep but they are time consuming if you plan on getting them on to rodents.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 2, 2015)

Fairly easy, minimal handling and a horizontal enclosure with plenty of climbing. if you keep them invest in a seperate aquarium and start breeding live bearers (Molly's are largest and work best). Forget about getting them onto rodents, not their natural diet and not worth the hassle anyway.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 2, 2015)

Fish are not their main food source in the wild either, and quite honestly I see it as a lazy approach to keeping them.
Height is not overly important for them either. I've kept them in 2 meter tall aviaries and 60cm tall enclosures and saw no difference in behaviour or habits.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 2, 2015)

HiramAbiff said:


> Fish are not their main food source in the wild either, and quite honestly I see it as a lazy approach to keeping them.
> Height is not overly important for them either. I've kept them in 2 meter tall aviaries and 60cm tall enclosures and saw no difference in behaviour or habits.


What is best to feed them in captivity then?
In regards to feeding them fish do they have to be live fish or will they eat dead ones or pieces of fish?


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 2, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> What is best to feed them in captivity then?
> In regards to feeding them fish do they have to be live fish or will they eat dead ones or pieces of fish?



I get all of mine on to rodents, they will eat both live and dead fish in captivity. 
I opt for rodents because they get more nutrition from them than they will fish alone.


----------



## Blue1V (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice. Anyone know where I can get a blue phase. Does not have to be a juvenile. Thanks.

Any tips on getting them onto rodents? Will the need to take them live?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 3, 2015)

Blue1V said:


> Thanks for the great advice. Anyone know where I can get a blue phase. Does not have to be a juvenile. Thanks.
> 
> Any tips on getting them onto rodents? Will the need to take them live?


I know amazing Amazon has blue ones


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 3, 2015)

Blue1V said:


> Thanks for the great advice. Anyone know where I can get a blue phase. Does not have to be a juvenile. Thanks.
> 
> Any tips on getting them onto rodents? Will the need to take them live?



There are a few techniques, the easiest is using a frog to scent the mice. 
Find a road kill frog, cut it in to small pieces, freeze it, defrost one piece of frog per food item and use it to scent the rodent.


----------



## Blue1V (Nov 3, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> I know amazing Amazon has blue ones



No they don't. Haven't had them for years. I spoke to them last week

- - - Updated - - -



HiramAbiff said:


> There are a few techniques, the easiest is using a frog to scent the mice.
> Find a road kill frog, cut it in to small pieces, freeze it, defrost one piece of frog per food item and use it to scent the rodent.



Very clever thanks for that. Now where would i find a road kill from in Melbourne lol...


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 3, 2015)

Blue1V said:


> No they don't. Haven't had them for years. I spoke to them last week
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



A road would be a good starting place  look for one after rain.
Just make sure you freeze it for a month before using it to kill any worms present.


----------



## Blue1V (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL thanks for that tip. I have never seen a frog on a road but i will now keep an eye out.


----------



## Dalewaters420 (Sep 20, 2017)

Did anyone have any luck finding breeders wouldnt mind adding ine to my collection 

Thanks in advance


----------

